

Anatomy of a Blackhole (flash) - hhm
http://www.thinktechnologies.com/portfolio/demos/Blackhole.swf

======
tel
Kind of juvenile. Interesting if you've never heard of the concept before,
silly otherwise.

------
henryw
i wish i knew flash this well when i needed to do powerpoint presentations for
classes.

